# SSC P7 beamshots. Mag & Tiablo A8 SSC P7!



## StefanFS (May 23, 2008)

Some SSC P7 beamshots...

This new emitter is a very good performer. It can throw like crazy and also works with an OP reflector for allround use.

I have been busy building my own mods with this emitter, mainly Maglites in D-size but I have also been experimenting with the 18650 form factor. Early on I realized that the very nice AMC7135 based drivers coming from various manufacturers in China were a spectacular match to this emitter that require about 3.25-4V and 2-3A to operate well. You simply need to match your power source to the emitter and the driver, one large LiION cell or three large NiMH cells will provide great efficiency and long runtimes.

The lights chosen for this little exercise.








In the order of the picture above:

1: Maglite 1D. SSC P7 CSWOI @ 3A. Stock reflector. One D-size LiION cell.
2: Maglite 1D. SSC P7 CSWOI @ 3A. OP reflector. One D-size LiION cell. 
3: Maglite SSC P7 CSXPI @ 2.4A. 3 D-size NiMH cells. Stock reflector.
4: Maglite SSC P4 USWOH @ 1.2 A. 3 D-size NiMH cells. Stock reflector.
5: Tiablo A8 SSC P7 CSXPI @ 2.4A. AW 18650 LiION cell.
6: RaidFire Spear. CREE Q5 WC. AW 18650 LiION cell.


*Setting #1*
































































*Setting #2.* I'm to the left in this setting, the treeline is still 250 meters away.




















































The Tiablo is the major surprise here. It lights up a whole quarry/sandpit as well as lighting up a tree line 250 meters away, that's amazing! Make no mistake, the SSC P7 Maglites are formidable and have longer and flatter runtimes. But the Tiablo is something else for it's size. I'm not that impressed with using an OP reflector in SSC P7 Maglites, what a waste of perfectly good throw. Yes, in some focus points there's a donut shape. But that donut is hysterically bright. The smooth Mag reflector can throw ~28 000 lux @ one meter with light #1 in this test. The OP driven at the same current manages to reach 12 000 lux @ one meter when focussed for max throw. Less than half. It's a very nice and highly reflective OP used here, it even seem to adhere to the original geometry of the Mag reflector design.


My Tiablo A8 SSC P7 has this regulation on one little AW 18650 cell:







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How I made my SSC P7 Maglites can be found here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195358


The Tiablo A8 SSC P7 mod is available here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194753


Stefan


----------



## Norm (May 23, 2008)

Fantastic beam shots Stephan, your beam on the A8 is exceptional for such a compact light.
Norm


----------



## StefanFS (May 23, 2008)

Norm said:


> Fantastic beam shots Stephan, your beam on the A8 is exceptional for such a compact light.
> Norm


 
I love my modded A8. It's a blaster. You should see it indoors!

some video from the really idiotic mountain road to setting #2. It doesn't look like it, but it's steep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXJ75gzjYEU

Stefan


----------



## Stereodude (May 23, 2008)

Wow, that SSC P7 Tiablo A8 looks killer.


----------



## Greg G (May 24, 2008)

Awesome thread! Many thanks! :thumbsup:

Looks like a Tiablo A8 modded with a P7 is in my future. :devil:


----------



## Ganp (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic job again Stefan. :twothumbs

Being a fan of more compact lights than the [email protected]'s, I really like the Tiablo P7 mod. But is that running at 2.4A in direct drive?


Colin.


----------



## StefanFS (May 24, 2008)

Ganp said:


> Fantastic job again Stefan. :twothumbs
> 
> Being a fan of more compact lights than the [email protected]'s, I really like the Tiablo P7 mod. But is that running at 2.4A in direct drive?
> 
> ...


 
No, I have a sandwich of one 1A AMC7135 multimode driver and one 1.4A simple AMC7135 driver in it. Works great with one 18650 cell, the drivers seem to be very efficient with one LiION. 2.3-2.4A is the limit for this light. Even though it has great heatsinking more current would be too much for it to handle.

Stefan


----------



## etc (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## frosty (May 26, 2008)

Amazing. I'm sure that Tiablo / Deree have similar things in the pipeline.


----------



## toby_pra (May 28, 2008)

Is that right that your Mag 1D SSC P7 with stock reflector throws out 
the ohter lights?


----------



## StefanFS (May 28, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Is that right that your Mag 1D SSC P7 with stock reflector throws out
> the ohter lights?


 
Yes, it outthrows everything I have. Including my DBS V2.

Stefan


----------

